# Lanzar LP15 specs?



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey all,

I just scored a pair of Lanzar LP15's (Pro Plus model). I'm super excited as I used to have a pair of LP12's back in the early 90's. They were in the hatch of a Porsche 924S and ran off a Optidrive 100. Believe it or not, they were incredibly loud. 

I'd like to see if anyone has the T/S parameters on these as I want to model an enclosure for them. Thanks in advance!


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

Buickmike said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I just scored a pair of Lanzar LP15's (Pro Plus model). I'm super excited as I used to have a pair of LP12's back in the early 90's. They were in the hatch of a Porsche 924S and ran off a Optidrive 100. Believe it or not, they were incredibly loud.
> 
> I'd like to see if anyone has the T/S parameters on these as I want to model an enclosure for them. Thanks in advance!


Do you have pics? Loved mine back in the day.


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

I found them in another town where my sister lives, so I had her pick them up. Here is a pic of her kids begrudgingly holding them lol.


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

Here is all I can find off Google. With these limited parameters, WinISD shows a high EBP, which suggests a ported enclosure, but I tried sealed and it shows 1.7 cu ft is a QTC 0f .7. That is tiny for an old school 15. Now that I think back though, my 12's were in 1 cu ft boxes and they played super deep and were not very punchy. They could have benefited from smaller enclosures for sure. A QTC of .875, which is close to what I shoot for depending on the sub, is just over 1 cu ft. Seems like it won't work, but I can give it a try. 2.5 cu ft ported at 33hz will give me a very flat response. Maybe these like ported better and nobody ever tried. Looks like I'll have to start with some cheap wood to experiment. 

SP parameters of the speaker: Lanzar - LP 15 S



Main data:
Qts: 0.31 
Fs (Hz): 20 
Vas (l): 488



Extended main data:
Qms: 
Qes:



Other data:
Price: 440 
SPL (dB):



Comment:



Electrical, Mechanical Parameters:
RMS (P): 
Re (Ohm): 4 
Mms (g): 
Cms (vm / N): 
BL (TM): 
Dd (cm): 
Le (mH):


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

Buickmike said:


> Here is all I can find off Google. With these limited parameters, WinISD shows a high EBP, which suggests a ported enclosure, but I tried sealed and it shows 1.7 cu ft is a QTC 0f .7. That is tiny for an old school 15. Now that I think back though, my 12's were in 1 cu ft boxes and they played super deep and were not very punchy. They could have benefited from smaller enclosures for sure. A QTC of .875, which is close to what I shoot for depending on the sub, is just over 1 cu ft. Seems like it won't work, but I can give it a try. 2.5 cu ft ported at 33hz will give me a very flat response. Maybe these like ported better and nobody ever tried. Looks like I'll have to start with some cheap wood to experiment.
> 
> SP parameters of the speaker: Lanzar - LP 15 S
> 
> ...


My buddy had two in the back of his Ford Ranger extended cab in a sealed enclosure. It took up all the space back there. I'd estimate over 2.5 cu ft per but I have no idea really. Def not small enclosure.


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

Oops. I fudged the numbers when I put them in. Looks like EBP is actually 58 and a really flat response would be more like 3.5 cu ft. That looks better. That being said, I'm not doing home theater with these, so a 2.5 cu ft enclosure with a QTC of .84 might be a good starting point.


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

Buickmike said:


> Oops. I fudged the numbers when I put them in. Looks like EBP is actually 58 and a really flat response would be more like 3.5 cu ft. That looks better. That being said, I'm not doing home theater with these, so a 2.5 cu ft enclosure with a QTC of .84 might be a good starting point.


2.5 sounds like a good start! Let us know how it sounds!


----------

